# Fastfood Anyone?



## Quantum Might (Jan 6, 2001)

Check this out and think of this next time you wanna stop at a fast food restauraunt and eat crap: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A7669-2000Nov30.html 







------------------
*Learn HOW TO from people who know!* *[CLICK BELOW]*
*IBCOF - International Bodybuilder's Co-Operative Forum*


----------



## Behemouth (Jan 7, 2001)

that is disgusting. 

------------------
LESS IS MORE


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2001)

that was kind of funny....in a sick way.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 8, 2001)

All I got to say is "MMM FRIED CHICKEN HEAD" HEHEHEHE


----------



## ZONE (Jan 8, 2001)

New dish


----------



## Oldman (Jan 15, 2001)

Hey! Chicken heads are low fat, high protein!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 21, 2001)

Hmmm....BRAINS!!


----------



## soccerstar 67 (Jan 21, 2001)

i had one of those i think it was high in protein

------------------
a heathly body is a heathly mind


----------

